

Ask HN: Bookmarks, still an unsolved problem? - moe

I can't believe I'm asking this in 2012: How is everyone managing their bookmarks (sync'ing, tagging, searching)?<p>I spent the last hour searching for a bearable Chrome bookmarks extension and... found nothing. My requirements aren't exactly exotic: I want a native tree-menu with the tags, a search-bar, I want to right-click to edit my bookmarks, I want a nice popup when I create a new bookmark (with tag-completion), and my bookmarks should sync to all browsers that have the extension installed.<p>I found a bunch of delicious and Google Bookmarks based extensions but one was worse than the next. Can someone <i>please</i> point me to the chrome extension that everyone is using, I'm starting to feel dumb here...
======
read_wharf
Not an extension, but I like <http://pinboard.in/>

It's just under $10 for life (of the company). Does what it says on the tin.

There are extensions, some official: <http://pinboard.in/resources/>

The only thing I miss is that my bookmarks no longer play in my firefox
addressbar, but I've gotten used to it.

What I _really_ like is that there's a duckduckgo bang code.

ctrl-k !pb term

gives you a list of all your bookmarks tagged with "term" followed by all the
rest of your bookmarks that have "term" somewhere in the URL, title or
description. Of course that works from any browser anywhere, as long as you're
logged in to pinboard.

The extension on firefox works well enough, I assume on chrome also.

------
Terretta
Yes. They don't self classify in any remotely useful way.

// But I'm using Pinboard.in, with multiple bookmaklets to auto add to a given
tag with one click. My "tag this as devops" bookmarklet:

    
    
        javascript:q=location.href;p=document.title;void(t=open('http://pinboard.in/add?later=yes&tags=devops&noui=yes&jump=close&url='+encodeURIComponent(q)+'&title='+encodeURIComponent(p),'Pinboard','toolbar=no,width=100,height=100'));t.blur();

------
andymurd
I'm still persevering with delicious.com, which went downhill after the AVOS
buyout but has improved considerably since then.

It's still not up to the standards that were acheived under Yahoo!'s ownership
but I haven't yet found an alternative that gives me: a great Firefox
extension, networks, good tag suggestions and an API.

Pinboard, Diiigo and Evernote are good but they don't fit with my workflow.

------
breathesalt
I've been using Session Buddy (www.sessionbuddy.com) for a few months now. It
(optionally) automatically indexes your open tabs during a browsing session
under their respective windows. You can go back later and label or augment
these sessions with further browsing. This isn't exactly what you're asking
for obviously, but you may find it useful anyways.

~~~
breathesalt
Also, checkout <http://www.readability.com/>.

------
davidjairala
Give my side project a shot! <http://jabjot.com/>

It has bookmarking, note taking, to-dos, Dropbox integration, keyboard
shortcuts navigation, API, and much more, plus it's free.

~~~
ravi_m
Some sign-on feedback -> You have a lot of features listed I might want so I
thought I'll check it out. I stopped once you said I need to "register" or
"login". If I could have tried it out, I might have if it had seemed worth it.

~~~
davidjairala
Hi Ravi, thanks for the feedback! What do you mean? Like let you try saving
some bookmarks without signing in or signing up?

------
jordhy
I use pinboard. However, I have to agree that there's a lot of room for
improvement in this area. Some people tell me that Evernote also works well
for this.

